# Ragley Piglet Riders - Fork Travel Max?



## flaminx0r (May 14, 2013)

Hey, 

I've had a Piglet (X9) now for a while and am either considering upgrading the fork internals (Sektor R's) or possibly upgrading from 120mm+ to a different fork, maybe Revelations. 

Are there any experiences or input anyone has regarding higher than stock travel on a Piglet & & how far have you 'pushed the frame to its limits'?

Any additional upgrade info would be 'cool' to read about or see also!

Cheers.


----------



## jamjunky (May 9, 2013)

this might be of some use mate.

BikeRadar.com ? View topic - Can I put a longer fork on my frame?


----------



## flaminx0r (May 14, 2013)

Yea man, 

I am aware of how it effects geometry; just wondering if anyone has any experience/comments regarding higher travel in application


----------



## jamjunky (May 9, 2013)

The main problem is going to be geometry. More travel will do as it says, give you more travel. It will suck up the bumps better and let you do that 98ft drop off you want so bad.


----------



## jamjunky (May 9, 2013)

Heres a good tool I found The bike geek corner of COTIC cycles


----------



## flaminx0r (May 14, 2013)

ah, very good.

well a jump from 120mm to 140mm slackens HT angle by less than 1 degree, enough to increase climbing difficulty but shouldn't be too much of a burden on the descent.

But I think a travel increase may not be the optimal solution; the quality of travel is where I think I will focus attention for now.


----------



## jamjunky (May 9, 2013)

well said fine fellow! These guys love it, so should you!


----------

